# Treasure Valley in Spokane?



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Has anybody heard of them? Opinions? Stories?

Treasures Of The Valley Standard Poodles


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Opinion? No showing, very little health testing yet still studding out their male, seem to just be breeding for fancy colors, terrible spelling and punctuation on website... I wouldn't give them s second thought.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In addition to ZM's comments there is not much in the pedigrees of the dogs for which they are posted either. There are a couple of titles, but most dogs don't appear to have been shown. Also the registration numbers and whelp dates have been obscured (why hide information that can be looked up?).

I would move on.


----------

